# Seadoo GTI SE - Not Charging Battery Problem



## valfano (Jan 12, 2017)

Just thought I'd run this by all the experts out there in PFF land.
I have a 2006 Seadoo GTI SE with a 4-tec engine. Just recently had the engine replaced with SBT Engine. The Seadoo runs great, but we are getting a low voltage warning and the battery is not getting charged. Took it back to the shop that did the work and now they are saying that the stator is bad and wanting another $700 to replace. I have researched the issue and most post are saying its very rare for a stator to go bad and the problems are found in the starter cables or regulator/rectifier. Just dont know if the mechanic is just trying to replace parts not knowing exactly what the problem is.
Is there an easy way for a novice to trouble-shoot a stator on this machine? Also, can the engine run perfect with a bad stator??????
Thanks in advance.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

valfano said:


> Just thought I'd run this by all the experts out there in PFF land.
> I have a 2006 Seadoo GTI SE with a 4-tec engine. Just recently had the engine replaced with SBT Engine. The Seadoo runs great, but we are getting a low voltage warning and the battery is not getting charged. Took it back to the shop that did the work and now they are saying that the stator is bad and wanting another $700 to replace. I have researched the issue and most post are saying its very rare for a stator to go bad and the problems are found in the starter cables or regulator/rectifier. Just dont know if the mechanic is just trying to replace parts not knowing exactly what the problem is.
> Is there an easy way for a novice to trouble-shoot a stator on this machine? Also, can the engine run perfect with a bad stator??????
> Thanks in advance.


Haven't really gotten too much into jetskis, and my electrical is slightly weak at the moment. 

But...yes,the engine can run perfectly fine without the stator. The stator is only part of the charging system. Depending on the motor, you may have a "trigger" in the same area...that controls the timing and that would cause your engine to run like shit. But, that's not your concern here. 

You could check the wires coming from the stator to your battery to see if they are good/bad. Take a volt meter on one end and the other on the other end of the wire while you're on the ohm setting. It should read zero (or damn close). Move the wire in all type of funky directions to make sure it's has constant flow. 

You could also probably use a volt meter with the red leads on the wire at the stator and the black grounded to the block. You should have anywhere around 12-14v. 


Only other issue would be a voltage regulator/rectifier. That could possibly be bad too. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## valfano (Jan 12, 2017)

holicori:
Thank you. I appreciate your response and will try your recommendations. This is a huge help.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Bring the engine up to around 3,000 RPM and check the voltage across the battery terminals. You should be getting around 14 v.

Test the battery under load to see if it is good. Any auto shop can do that for you.

Since the engine was recently changed, check to make sure all electrical connections were made and any fuses are not blown.

You're correct...stators usually are not the problem.

You can check if a stator is working properly but you'll need a manual for your PWC and wiring diagram.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Not a jet ski mechanic but I assume the charging systems are basically the same as a motorcycle.... If so then its pretty easy to test the stator.

It should have two or three wires coming from the stator running to the voltage regulator. The wires should be either yellow or white although some, like Harley, have black wires. Test the wires with an ohm meter wire to wire and you should have close to zero ohms. Test each wire to ground, should be infinity ohms. Fire up the motor with the wires unhooked. Check AC voltage wire to wire and you should have 20 or so AC volts at idle and go up to 50 plus with the motor at 2000 rpms or higher. If those three tests are fine then its probably your voltage regulator or a wire going to the regulator. If any of these tests fail, then your stator is bad. 

At least that is how we do it on motorcycles and ATV's. There again, not sure about jet ski's but we find 90% of the time a charging system problem on bikes and atv's is the regulator.


----------



## valfano (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks ALL. I will be testing it on Saturday & report back.


----------

